# WM or Club Pass Locations for a Cross Country Trip



## Firepath (Mar 26, 2019)

We are going to drive our vehicle from the Southeast (FL) to Northwest this summer, not necessarily by choice. No plans on a particular route at this point. Are there any WM or Club Pass locations along the way, not too far off the beaten path, that would be worth
trying? Any experienced road warriors out there that could suggest the best route? We'd like to accomplish the trip within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2019)

This link is to a handy map of WorldMark locations.  You can decide the route you'd like to drive, and where you'd like to stop.  Things are a bit sparse in the East, but once you get near the Rockies, there are lots of options.  Hope this helps.  Have a fun trip!

Dave

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...w&ll=21.84239015858121,-96.22845732500002&z=5


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 26, 2019)

Firepath said:


> We are going to drive our vehicle from the Southeast (FL) to Northwest this summer, not necessarily by choice. No plans on a particular route at this point. Are there any WM or Club Pass locations along the way, not too far off the beaten path, that would be worth
> trying? Any experienced road warriors out there that could suggest the best route? We'd like to accomplish the trip within 1-2 weeks.



If taking the more direct route, Nashville (Club Pass) and then the resorts in Colorado (Granby & Estes Park), then the Utah resorts (Wolf Creek, Park City, Bear Lake) are good options.

I personally would head up north - hitting the national parks in SD (Badlands, Mt Rushmore, Devils Tower, Wind/Jewel Cave), MT (Yellowstone/Glacier), and WA (North Cascades, Mt Rainier, Olympics).


----------



## samara64 (Mar 26, 2019)

I did quite a few long road trips and my experience is to find a reasonable hotel next to freeway. Normally you will be tired and just need to sleep and have a hot breakfast ready in the morning to keep going.

Unless you want to stay for 2 nights in each location, then Worldmark will be an option as Eric stated above. Or maybe a combination of both.

I always try no to limit my choices when looking for accommodation on the road. I remember one time we drove from Seattle to Reno and wanted to stay overnight near the OR-CA border. There is the Running Y resort (which we love and stayed there at least 10 times) but we ended up going to a Fairfield right on the freeway to keep going next day as the Running Y resort is 60 miles away from the 5 freeway.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 27, 2019)

I drove from SW Florida to Oakland Ca. I drove I-10 to I-8 to Sandiego then I-5   You could continue on the 5 to the northwest

I stayed in Orlando, New Orleans, San Antonio Phoenix And Sandiego Pismo beach and San Francisco The only place I didn’t sleep in a world mark was west Texas where I stayed in a days inn. (A wyndham franchise) 

Going north from San Francisco there are a lot of Worldmark resorts up into wbut I’ve never stayed in any of them except Windsor and Clear Lake


----------



## Firepath (Mar 30, 2019)

Based on these recommendations, I tentatively booked New Orleans, New Braunfels (wait-listed), Phoenix, Anaheim, St. George, and Wolf Creek. Not bad for only 3 months out. Now to decide if we want to stick with that route or go further north. Someone mentioned Auto Train to VA and then head west from there, so I'm checking that out also. The train could be fun. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CO skier (Mar 30, 2019)

Firepath said:


> New Braunfels (wait-listed),


I think the outdoor pool area and views are much nicer at Stablewood Springs.  There is a lot of availability there for this summer.  Book WM Stablewood Springs now and keep the waitlist at New Braunfels, if you want.  Change it out if you get the waitlist match.

WM Stablewood Springs resort can be a challenge to find after dark, so plan accordingly.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

CO skier said:


> WM Stablewood Springs resort can be a challenge to find after dark, so plan accordingly.



That resort it the hardest resort to find.  It is in the middle of a bush, with a winding road a few miles off the high way.  But the view is spectacular if you want nice and quiet in the country.


----------

